# automator



## doctor maybe (15 Février 2007)

bonjour quelqu'un saurais comment faire une application automator qui me permetterais en 1 clic de lancer une capture audio sous QT puis de l'integrer a un mail et que celui ci s'envoye d'office??merci pour la reponse


----------



## meskh (16 Février 2007)

je na connais pas bien Automator, mais as tu essayé la fonction d'enregistrement dans l'editeur de Script ? 

elle te generera un code de toutes le manip que tu fais, et ça marche plutôt assez bien


----------



## doctor maybe (16 Février 2007)

a vrai dire tout ce qui est script et autre ... ca me fait un peu peur de me lancer la dedans!!

en fait j'arrive avec automator a lancer une capture audio mais le mail se lance avec hors je voudrais qu'il se lance apres ma capture et que celle ci se joigne en piece jointe directement!! est ce possible?? ou suis je entraint d'essayer d'inventer un nouveau logiciel??lol

toutes reponse sera la bienvenue!


----------



## flotow (16 Février 2007)

touches aux modules d'automator, et tu devrai y arriver (prend une sequence de test )


----------



## doctor maybe (16 Février 2007)

j'y ai touché!! mais sans résultat francs!!
personnes n'a besoins d'envoyer des contrendus audio a leur secretaire pour quelle le tape???:rateau:
 10 euros a celui qui me fera le processus!!lol (je plainsante mais qq part ca me démange...)


----------



## meskh (16 Février 2007)

doctor maybe a dit:


> j'y ai touché!! mais sans résultat francs!!
> personnes n'a besoins d'envoyer des contrendus audio a leur secretaire pour quelle le tape???:rateau:
> 10 euros a celui qui me fera le processus!!lol (je plainsante mais qq part ca me démange...)



Allez courage  tu vas y arriver


----------



## doctor maybe (17 Février 2007)

en fait je boque juste sur l'absence d'un module me permettant de mettre la capture audio finaliser sur un mail en piece jointe!! je n'ai pas l'impression que celui ci existe... une idée??


----------



## doctor maybe (17 Février 2007)

donc pas de pro de la programmation qui s'ennuirait par hasard pour me confectionner un ptit module de transfer d'un fichier QT vers mail de facon automatique???:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2007)

Pour un envoi totalement automatisé de fichiers avec Mail, voir ici (et dépêchez-vous d'en profiter, l'adresse risque de changer dans quelques semaines ).


----------



## doctor maybe (18 Février 2007)

merci iDUck je le testerais prochainement!! mais il y  a moyens que ce soit un module a rajouter dans l'appli automator ou est ce juste un processus??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2007)

doctor maybe a dit:


> merci iDUck je le testerais prochainement!! mais il y  a moyens que ce soit un module a rajouter dans l'appli automator ou est ce juste un processus??


C'est un processus automator qui s'utilise par le menu contextuel des fichiers. Tout est expliqué dans le fichier "lisez-moi" qui donne toutes les explications (car il y a aussi un petit travail de modification à faire avant de l'utiliser).


----------

